# Purpleheart scales on a J.A.Henckels straight razor.



## Ericfg (Jan 4, 2023)

Got a good deal on three Henx razors off ebay. I'd been wanting to add one the my Henckels kitchen knife collection just to be a completist. Two were in great shape and this third one had a nearly mint blade but cracked scales. Here's the before shot:





Work in progress on the bench. I have a length of nickle silver rod that turned out to be perfect for the pin replacements.




And some after images:




I lost one of the washers during the resto and after 15 minutes on my hands and knees searching for it I gave up. I snipped a bit of a thumbtack to make a replacement which you can see here on the left side.




And here's a glamour shot:




Pretty darned happy with the results!


----------



## deltaplex (Jan 5, 2023)

Looking good!


----------

